# .17 HMR? What's it good for?



## dfisher

I've been checking out some of these guns and the bullet selections for them and I've a questions?

Can anyone give me an idea of why this caliber or rimfire was even created? From what I see, it isn't much more than a .22 magnum with a tiny, tiny, wind drifting tiny bullet on the end of a tiny shouldered casing.

Are there kits available to allow reloading of this round, and if so, what do you use it for? I imagine that P dogs and G squirrels are about it for this little bullet; maybe a crow too. From what I have read, it's far too hyper for saving any meat from small game.

These little miniscule pea shooters are, for sure, nice guns; very nice indeed. But are they useful for larger predators and varmints at longer ranges? Will they cleanly take fox or coyotes at normal, predator calling, ranges? What about for ****? I did see a guy on TV once, shooting ping pong balls with one. Maybe plinking is the only game for which they truly come into their own?

Can anyone inform me about this caliber?
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Good hunting, 
Dan


----------



## Fallguy

Good question!

I am thinking for prairie dogs, wood chucks, things of that nature. I have heard they are pretty flat shooters too.

Related to that, I bought a 22 Mag this summer when Home of Economy was getting rid of their guns. I got it 20% off. I have always wanted a 22 Mag. I know some people shoot coyotes with them. I don't think I will ever do that, but it is a fun gun to shoot, and to have in the truck while hunting for that rare shot at a ditch badger or raccoon perhaps. To make a long story short, I just wanted one.


----------



## dfisher

Fallguy,
My dad use to have a Winchester Mod. 61 slide action in .22 magnum. You're right. It's fun to shoot and pretty good on ground hogs out to 50 yards or so; prairie dogs to 100.

He hunted and later, I hunted fox squirrels with it. Loaded with Super X 40 grain FMJ's it was deadly. We always shot for the head and it would absolutely freeze a squirrel when hit. He'd stick to the limb for a second or two and then just topple off, deader than a mackeral. Very effiecient gun for that.

I have many guns, too many, that I just wanted. So I know where you're coming from on that one. :lol:

Thanks for the reply,
Dan


----------



## Fallguy

Yeah mine has killed a few squirrels so far and many beer bottles. WAY louder than a conventional 22.


----------



## dfisher

I had a S&W revolver once with a simmons handgun scope on it. Was a really nice gun. You shoulda heard that baby. Very LOUD!!! and very accurate.

Dan


----------



## straight shooter

I'll take a .22 magnum over a .17hmr anyday. :sniper:


----------



## ndfellow

straight shooter said:


> I'll take a .22 magnum over a .17hmr anyday. :sniper:


I grew up shooting a 22 mag, however 2 years ago my gun guy told me this 17 HMR is an amazing rifle and I would have to agree with him now 100%.

I can shoot accuratly, to the size of a dime at 100 yards accuratly and consitantly. It's a great gun to shoot throughout the year to maintain those shooting skills.

Pros - Much MUCH faster, good kill power up to 100 yards because it's accurate, explosive and most of all accurate and consistant

Cons - Ammo is a bit more expensive ($8.50/box of 50 online), wind drift which you learn to adjust too, explosive (not much left of target, can do as many mods as say a ruger 22 and it can make you think you can shoot further than you can

I've killed a yote with mine at about 100 yards but hit him right in the head (Accuracy), but if you gut shoot them your really just wounding them but you will probably never find them.

I have a Marlin and I put in a trigger and $100 scope on it (A1 Optics) It is a great shooter and I'll take it up against a 22 any day of the week.

Just my .02 cents  :sniper:


----------



## Wyomingpredator

I agree with NDfellow although I grew up with a 22LR My dad bought a savage 93 17HMR after shooting it I will seldom hunt with 22 again. Out rabbit hunting Monday I shot a cottontail at approx 250 yards took me 2 shots to get yardage right 1st shot was held for 100 and hit couple inches low, but next shot right on the money for a flip shot. After some experimentation with diff brand bullets I shot a .21 " center to center 5 shot group at 50 yards off bench with no bags for rest with bags I hope it would group better federal 17 gr vmax. at 100 yards was about .50 inch they are flat shooting great plinking and practice gun. I will sonn own one for practicing and shooting for fun at more than 22 rimfire ranges.


----------



## weasle414

It's actually a pretty cool little round. I've got one that I bring with when I go coyote hunting and know a few others that use them on coyotes. There not that great for them, but I got it as a gift specificly for coyotes.

I use it for squirrel hunting almost as much as I use my 22lr really. It's a great small game round. I hunt with a friend of mine and his little brother out in there woods every now and then, they use 22's and I use the 17, no comparison. They shoot 15 shots at squirrels sometimes before they finally get a hit, my 17'll take a squirrel right behind the ear at 100 yards if I can get a shot that far. Remember, headshots don't ruin meat. And as far as that goes, neither does whacking one in the chest, just try not to get a leg or shoulder.

A good family friend actually uses his 17hmr when he goes fox hunting and won't bring any other gun he has. 223, 22-150, 22 mag, nothing's better than the 17 on fox as far as he's concerned. Where we're at there's alot of tight cover and woods, though. I'm not even sure how far out it'd be effective on either fox or coyote, but I'm sure there's quite a few places where you can get both in range. I personally wouldn't take a shot past 50 with confidence. I'm sure I could nail the buggers dead on, but the power of those little 20 grain bullets goes right down the crapper fast.


----------



## 94NDTA

I actually enjoy the round a lot. It is more accurate than a .22 mag, and a lot more accurate than a .22lr.

I would feel confident using it for close shot coyotes.

One thing it actually works really good for, and I might get flack for this (mn only of course) is it works great if you spot pheasant/grouse in an open field and there is no way you would be able to approach them without scaring them. You can shoot them and not ruin the bird.


----------



## dfisher

I saw a really nice looking one yesterday. Lever action, I think it was a Winchester 94/17 if I remember right. Had the tubular magazine under the muzzle and the whole works. Very nice looking gun.

Dan


----------



## coyote_buster

One kid at school has one and he said you can shoot a five shot group the size of a dime with it and it is more accurate than 22 mag, i think it isn't good for much other than *****, or fox, or maybe a close headshot at a coyote. But if you want a real coyote gun move up a notch, my great uncle has a 223 and the last thing he got with it is a coyote at 500 yards, not holding over target either.


----------



## 94NDTA

coyote_buster said:


> One kid at school has one and he said you can shoot a five shot group the size of a dime with it and it is more accurate than 22 mag, i think it isn't good for much other than *****, or fox, or maybe a close headshot at a coyote. But if you want a real coyote gun move up a notch, my great uncle has a 223 and the last thing he got with it is a coyote at 500 yards, not holding over target either.


.223 with no drop at 500 yards? Sounds impossible...


----------



## Fallguy

94NDTA said:


> coyote_buster said:
> 
> 
> 
> One kid at school has one and he said you can shoot a five shot group the size of a dime with it and it is more accurate than 22 mag, i think it isn't good for much other than *****, or fox, or maybe a close headshot at a coyote. But if you want a real coyote gun move up a notch, my great uncle has a 223 and the last thing he got with it is a coyote at 500 yards, not holding over target either.
> 
> 
> 
> .223 with no drop at 500 yards? Sounds impossible...
Click to expand...

Let me guess. He was shooting at a coyote standing on the top part of a hillside 500 yards away. Little did he know there was another coyote 5 feet below the one on the hillside, and he hit that one. Am I right? LOL :lol:


----------



## ndm

I'm guessing he was using the quite popular +10" at 100, +20" at 200, and dead on at 500 yards sight in or he could have been four feet tall with small feet when he paced it off.


----------



## dfisher

LOL


----------



## huntnfish08

I've got a Marlin 917V. Awesome gun. Extremely accurate as others have said. Now when I go squirrel hunting its the 17HMR or the .22 pistol. I've retired my .22 rifle since the 17 does such an amazing job on small game. If I just want to burn some ammo I'll shoot with the .22 pistol til I get tired of reloading mags. 
In the last year I've had two women shoot my 17 that hadn't ever shot a gun. After seeing that there really isn't any recoil they were having fun hitting water balloons at 70 yards every shot. Also another woman that had a huge flinching problem due to only having shot deer rifles. Same with a couple of my macho hunting buddies. They never knew they were flinching til I let him shoot the 17 and he closed his eyes and nearly jumped out of his socks at the shot. Without the recoil, I instantly knew why he couldn't zero his 270WSM or 30-06.

Point is; Its a great gun/caliber to teach and reinforce shooting basics. Great for precision small game shooting. And great for humbling your buddies at the range.

Also, I believe it would be excellent on a fox. A <15 pound fox @ any range you can consistanly hit the vitals is a dead critter.

500yds no holdover... :eyeroll:


----------



## dfisher

huntnfish08 said:


> I've got a Marlin 917V. Awesome gun. Extremely accurate as others have said. Now when I go squirrel hunting its the 17HMR or the .22 pistol. I've retired my .22 rifle since the 17 does such an amazing job on small game. If I just want to burn some ammo I'll shoot with the .22 pistol til I get tired of reloading mags.
> In the last year I've had two women shoot my 17 that hadn't ever shot a gun. After seeing that there really isn't any recoil they were having fun hitting water balloons at 70 yards every shot. Also another woman that had a huge flinching problem due to only having shot deer rifles. Same with a couple of my macho hunting buddies. They never knew they were flinching til I let him shoot the 17 and he closed his eyes and nearly jumped out of his socks at the shot. Without the recoil, I instantly knew why he couldn't zero his 270WSM or 30-06.
> 
> Point is; Its a great gun/caliber to teach and reinforce shooting basics. Great for precision small game shooting. And great for humbling your buddies at the range.
> 
> Also, I believe it would be excellent on a fox. A <15 pound fox @ any range you can consistanly hit the vitals is a dead critter.
> 
> 500yds no holdover... :eyeroll:


Good point. 
I think that that .17 HMR is a fun gun. Excellent for small game and varmints at reasonable ranges, it is a refreshing face lift for the .22 LR. 
I think that it may also be a fine gun for teaching the basics of rifle shooting and for breaking new shooters into the target shooting game.

Excellent post.

Perhaps the .17 HMR does have a place in the rifleman's battery.

Good shooting,
Dan


----------



## coyote_buster

It wasnt me who shot it, thats what he told me. He didn't pace it off or anything but he said it was way out there close to 500. I dont know where he has it sighted in either. I just took it for truth. Jeesh.


----------



## Jaybic

Just to play devils advocate, I will give a couple possiblilities.

Maybe the 500 yard no holdover shot was done with a .223 with target turrets and the guy knew how to use them? Or, maybe he held right on shooting off hand and got a real lucky woble.  Heck, his great uncle might be David Tubb for all we know.

Otherwise, its not very likely. I shoot a DPMS ar15 in .223 all the time using target turrets and I am sure I couldnt make that shot on my best day, but stranger things have happened. My last coyote taken last year I hit on the first shot and it was bouncing around and I had to shoot 6 more times to finish him off.........AT 25 YARDS....but wierd stuff happens to me all the time. I apparently had a stupid attack on that one. Not sure I should have told you guys that either but Oh well, it makes for a good story. :beer:

Jaybic

Good luck this year to you all


----------



## Fallguy

Jaybic said:


> Just to play devils advocate, I will give a couple possiblilities.
> 
> Or, maybe he held right on shooting off hand and got a real lucky woble.
> Jaybic


You know, that is a possiblity. I know if I shot offhand at even half that distance I wouldn't be hitting where the crosshairs say I should be. I am not that steady. I don't think many people are.


----------



## coyote_buster

Could be, he didn't say much other than it was way out there about 500 and he didnt hold over. Im not sure about the gun but it was a semiauto, same thing as army uses, its an older one though, had wood stocks and didn't have any recoil when i shot it.


----------



## coyote_buster

500yds no holdover... :eyeroll:[/quote]
I just dont understand why people have to do this. What are you saying i am a bad person. Cause thats what that smiley face says to me.


----------



## Fallguy

coyote buster

Don't take it to heart. I am sure the "face with the head shaking" icon is not directed to you, but to the statement your friend told to you. You are just relaying what your friend told you. I am sure the icon was in reference to the many times people hear hunters "claim" they shot an animal at said distance without a range finder to back up the claim. Judging distance can be a hard thing to do. Those that can do it well have a lot of practice and probably a gift in that skill.


----------



## dfisher

Coyote_Buster,
It's okay.

Happy Holidays :beer: 
Dan


----------



## straight shooter

I think the 2 most worthless cartridges ever made is the .25 cailber and .17 hmr.  uke:


----------



## dfisher

straight shooter said:


> I think the 2 most worthless cartridges ever made is the .25 cailber and .17 hmr. uke:


.25 caliber, as in a handgun cartridge you mean?

Dan


----------



## headshot

Don't waste your money on a 17 cal. If you are only shooting small critters go with a 204,222,223 anything that will shoot over 3000fps with handloads. If you are shooting a lot of yotes get a 243. :2cents:


----------



## straight shooter

dfisher said:


> straight shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the 2 most worthless cartridges ever made is the .25 cailber and .17 hmr. uke:
> 
> 
> 
> .25 caliber, as in a handgun cartridge you mean?
> 
> Dan
Click to expand...

 YEP!


----------



## MsDeerHunter

I've yet to find a cartridge that I didn't like, or that I couldn't come up with some kind of reason why I needed it to tell my wife.

"I really need a 17 HMR for those left-handd 45 yard **** Shots "

It's all about your imagination.


----------



## dfisher

straight shooter said:


> dfisher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> straight shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the 2 most worthless cartridges ever made is the .25 cailber and .17 hmr. uke:
> 
> 
> 
> .25 caliber, as in a handgun cartridge you mean?
> 
> Dan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YEP!
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'd have to agree that the .25 Auto is a pretty weak offering. Wonder why it's still around?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Quacker Wacker

weasle414 said:


> It's actually a pretty cool little round. I've got one that I bring with when I go coyote hunting and know a few others that use them on coyotes. There not that great for them, but I got it as a gift specificly for coyotes.
> 
> I use it for squirrel hunting almost as much as I use my 22lr really. It's a great small game round. I hunt with a friend of mine and his little brother out in there woods every now and then, they use 22's and I use the 17, no comparison. They shoot 15 shots at squirrels sometimes before they finally get a hit, my 17'll take a squirrel right behind the ear at 100 yards if I can get a shot that far. Remember, headshots don't ruin meat. And as far as that goes, neither does whacking one in the chest, just try not to get a leg or shoulder.
> 
> A good family friend actually uses his 17hmr when he goes fox hunting and won't bring any other gun he has. 223, 22-150, 22 mag, nothing's better than the 17 on fox as far as he's concerned. Where we're at there's alot of tight cover and woods, though. *I'm not even sure how far out it'd be effective on either fox or coyote, but I'm sure there's quite a few places where you can get both in range. I personally wouldn't take a shot past 50 with confidence.* I'm sure I could nail the buggers dead on, but the power of those little 20 grain bullets goes right down the crapper fast.


I have said this once before but i found a fox laying a few feet outside a grove about 100-125 yds and he was laying down. I shot my .17hmr at his gut and he flipped in the air and hit the ground and cralwed 2 feet and went no further. Did i know that this little caliber could take a fox that easy? No but i am convinced that it is the best fur saving truck gun out there. Would i use it for a first choice on coyote or fox? Not unless i had a ton of coyotes in my area but i unfortanaetly dont. So i think in my opinion that somes it up. Could u kill a fox at 100 yds lying down with a slapshot in the gut? Yes! Just my .2cents


----------



## lotero

the 17HMR is a great round if you use it for what its intened to be used. i have seen coyotes take a shot at about 60 yards with a 17 and just kept on going, i ended up taking him down on the run with my 30-06. i have shot everything from Pdogs, crows, sparrows, and just plinking, the NEF 17HMR is a tack driver! there have been days where we will shoot prarie dogs all day with the 17 until we run out of ammo, would i have shot a coyote if he came around when i had the 17 in hand? yes, right in the head. would i hunt a coyote with a 17, absolutely not.


----------



## dfisher

lotero said:


> the 17HMR is a great round if you use it for what its intened to be used. i have seen coyotes take a shot at about 60 yards with a 17 and just kept on going, i ended up taking him down on the run with my 30-06. i have shot everything from Pdogs, crows, sparrows, and just plinking, the NEF 17HMR is a tack driver! there have been days where we will shoot prarie dogs all day with the 17 until we run out of ammo, would i have shot a coyote if he came around when i had the 17 in hand? yes, right in the head. would i hunt a coyote with a 17, absolutely not.


What kind of range you get out of that NEF?
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## ryanw

TAKE ADVICE FROM SOMEONE WHO HAS THIS ROUND!! I have the Savage .17hmr bolt action round, i shoot the .17 gr Hornady bullet and anyone who uses this round knows its power. I WOULD NOT recommend getting the single shot .17 hmr, its known to have its problems, a savage bolt action will outshoot most any rimfire out there. I attached a BSA Sweet 17 scope and can litteraly shoot through the same hole at 100 yards. This round packs power and in the right hands can take down anything as big as a coyote. Not discouraging the 22 mag because thats a sweet round too, i personally perfer the 17 caliber.. Shoots at a faster velocity and hits with a bang. NOTE: remeber this is a savage rimfire .17 bolt action synthetic stock, i am not speaking for any other .17 round out there  get one and u wont be discouraged


----------

